# Gone Campin'



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

It's the DW birthday and she choose the location, an RV resort called The Flying Flags in Buellton,CA. It's just off the 101 near Solvang so there should be some good sightseeing and even better baked goodies. It does seem strange to be going to an RV resort though...pool, spa, general store, laundry room, game room, etc.

Oh well, I could always sleep on the manicured lawn and pretend I'm roughing it.









Nah!









Unless she reads this post then I may be out there.









You know what they say, "Happy wife, happy life."

Safe journeys to all,

Andy

ps. I'll let you all know how the campgrounds lowfat mocha cafe lattes are.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time HandyAndy









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Have a great time! Solvang is a neat town.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Andy!









Sure wish I could be heading out about now!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

MMMMMMMMM. Skivers! And wine tasting. Or chugging. Whichever.

Have fun Andy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I love Solvang! I sure miss trips there, and to Buellton. We used to go to a comedy club in Buellton. My wife misses all the delicious baked goodies!

Hey...how about that Pea Soup place??? Is it still there?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I can only dream of camping right now.









Hope you have a great trip and please post a few pictures of the trip when you get back.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like you'll really have a rough weekend....









Have a great time!!!

Steve


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I love Solvang! I sure miss trips there, and to Buellton. We used to go to a comedy club in Buellton. My wife misses all the delicious baked goodies!
> 
> Hey...how about that Pea Soup place??? Is it still there?
> [snapback]86082[/snapback]​


Andersons. It's still there and hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks like a nice campground, I'll have to check it out in two weeks when I go to Solvang. I'll be riding (bicycle) in the Solvang Century on the 11th. We're going to take the Outback to Refugio State Park, our favorite beach campground, and while I'm out cruising the wine country on my bike the wife and kids will hopefully be enjoying a nice day at the beach. I didn't know about the campground you're going to and from what I can see on their website it looks like a great place. I may try to stay there next year if I do the ride again.


----------

